# Wieder Probleme mit Catch-Company



## Lucio (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe vor etwa einem Monat bei CC bestellt, und das Geld auch direkt als Vorkasse überwiesen.
Als die Ware nach zwei Wochen noch nicht da war, kontaktierte ich CC per Mail. Kurz darauf bekam ich einen Anruf von CC und mir wurde erklärt sie hätten Lieferschwierigkeiten, aber meine Ware würde am folgenden Werktag an mich verschickt werden. 
Dem war aber leider nicht so.:r
Nach einer weiteren langen Woche vergeblichen Wartens war ich mit meiner Geduld am Ende. Ich setzte CC eine Frist von einer Woche, und forderte bei nicht einhalten dieser mein Geld zurück.
Das war vor über einer Woche, und getan hat sich nichts. Weder hat CC Kontakt zu mir aufgenommen, noch geliefert.:r

Das ist eine unglaubliche Sauerei und mir bisher bei keinem anderen Shop/Anbieter passiert.

Schaut mal, ein ähnlicher "Vorfall" wurde vor ca. 4-5 Wochen an dieser Stelle schon einmal publik gemacht.
Dort ging es am Ende zwar relativ gut aus, aber muss man denn erst an die "Öffentlichkeit" gehen bzw so etwas unter potenziellen Kunden publik machen, damit dieser Anbieter reagiert?
Für mich bleibt dann wohl nur noch der juristische Weg, und der ist auch noch mit Aufwand verbunden. Und all das für Angelkram im Wert von etwa 60€.:v


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=80159


Grüsse Lucio


----------



## Anglerboard-Team (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wieder Probleme mit Catch-Company*

Folgende Stellungnahme erreichte uns heute: 


> Hallo
> 
> Vorweg möchte ich mich für alle entstandenen Probleme entschuldigen.
> 
> ...


----------

